# Heart Of A Coward Tabs?!?!?!



## niffnoff (Jun 26, 2011)

I love this band, probably on my top played on my mp3.
But seriously i can't find any tabs for their shit at all apart from the 
"City In Exile" tab for rhythm.

Anyone have any tabs for their stuff  
Please? :3


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's some songs may as well give this a bump, some people here may never of heard of em.



This song features ex Sylosis singer Jamie Graham as the new vocalist for anyone who's interested.





It's not so much the songs I don't know but the leads for example at 1:40, I just wanna know if anyone has them lying around or knows the songs to post  would be awesome.


----------

